# Dwarf Hamster Cage



## Thunderandwhisper (Oct 19, 2008)

Hi anyone got any good ideas for a good cage for dwarf hamsters? I have a savic cage at the moment, but I want to treat my hamsters to a new one. They deserve a christmas present too! 

I am having a hard time finding one.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Neza (Nov 21, 2008)

An aquarium would be great for them, 30 gallon or bigger if you can. Look for one second hand like in the newspaper or Craig's List or Kijiji. I find mine in yard sale listings on Kijiji mostly.


----------



## rodentsrus (Nov 4, 2008)

We have 7 dwarf hamster+ 1 Syrian and they are all in separate Habitrail cages...We love them as you can addition to them..Mr. Jiggles, Q-tip, Ruby, Marshmallow, Tipsy, Patches, Cha cha. And our Syrian Pumpkin would recommend them as the give will ventilation ... Here is a pic.


----------



## Neza (Nov 21, 2008)

Yeah, I use Habitrails for some of my male mice, the ones who don't like aquariums. A single mouse can be quite happy in an extended Habitrail, I've found. Never kept a hammie in one, but then I have only had hamsters for a few months now...


----------



## Thunderandwhisper (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks for all the advice I just brought a hamitrail one of uk pet supplies for fifteen pounds, so dead chuffed. I will post photos of them in it, when it is set up.


----------



## musical (Dec 13, 2008)

I will go and have a look at these, can they be bought at any pet shop?


----------



## Neza (Nov 21, 2008)

Depends where you live. They are manufactured by Hagan, you can get them in North America, this I know.


----------



## musical (Dec 13, 2008)

might look on line. normally get anything there


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

Pet Supplies, Pet Food, and Pet Products on Sale Now at zooplus.co.uk

have great cages for dwarfs they are huge!!

xx


----------

